# iPhone 5S lightning to 30-pin adapter



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

My new iPhone 5S's lighting connector just reigns a parade on all my current 30-pin accessories that I had in place for my iPhone 4. But those adapters are pretty expensive. Right now I have a Monster Radio Transmitter in my car that also charged my iPhone 4 and I loved it. That's why I wanted to just buy a cheap 30-pin to lighting adapter but I read that many of the inexpensive ones don't transfer audio well. 

Anyone had luck?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any adapter will put a slight drain on the audio performance, but I wouldn't call it too noticeable.

Any plain old adapter should do you just fine. I even use a 30pin to AUX adapter for my Android phone and my stereo system.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can pick them up from $10 to $25 at best buy iphone 5s Lightning to 30-Pin Adapter - Best Buy
Often the cheaper ones are just as good. I know that to be the case with a lot of Hdmi cables.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

joe you're right the cheaper ones usually do just fine but for this particular adapter ive seen the majority of people post that knock-offs are either DOA or die after a couple weeks. and im in canada so those adapters are 39.99 for me at best buy


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

chief, my car doesnt have aux, just 12v cigarette lighter


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try here Canada Computers | Computers, Computer Parts, Computer Componets, Hardware & Accessories


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

shipping puts me back quite a bit with that model. and how sure are you that it will both charge my phone and allow musiuc playback when i plug it to my monster transmitter? can you please find me one that you judge will work.. but on ebay, since they usually have free shipping. thanks joe! :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I was avoiding Ebay due to the chance of getting a dud, Amazon Canada has some things http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_no...d-keywords=Iphone 5s lightning 30 pin adapter
And as requested Ebay has plenty of stuff Iphone 5s lightning 30 pin adapter | eBay
lightning to 30 pin adapter | eBay
3ft MFI Apple Certified SlimFit 30-pin Charge/Sync USB Data Cable for iPad/iPhone/iPod at PhoneGala Canada 
As far as I can see it should charge and sync ok.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Strongly suggest using the Apple one. Technically the lightening connection is a "Smart" connection.... and if the provider of the adapter is not officially sanctioned by Apple... it probably is going to have issues just based on how the Technology works.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

marty im seriously considering just paying the 40$ and doing that because even joe's links and have horrible reviews. none of the knock offs seem to do audio. ill think about it. thanks guys.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

appearantly the official adapter doesn't fit with cases so i think i;ll just get something like this: Belkin TuneCast Auto Live Hands-Free (with Lightning Connector) - Apple Store (Canada)

Id need a new case:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

since the adapter costs about 40$ i think i'll just get a new fm transmitter that will both charge and play audio for the same place (roughly): http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Tunecast-Transmitter-iPhone-touch/dp/B00ENY0ZLS


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

i got this one incase anyone's curious: Griffin iTrip Lightning FM Transmitter (NA36210) : iPhone Chargers & Cables - Best Buy Canada


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad you found something, Griffin is usually good quality.


----------

